# RBL - Redbubble Limited



## System (21 April 2016)

Redbubble is a leading global online marketplace for independent artists connecting:

a global community of independent artists and designers looking to showcase and sell their work;
consumers seeking distinctive designs and creative works across a range of quality products including apparel, accessories, homewares, and other lifestyle categories; and
third party fulfillers utilising leading edge capabilities to produce the products after they have been ordered by the Customer in a print‑on‑demand model and then arranging for their delivery to the Customer.
It is anticipated that RBL will list on the ASX during May 2016.

http://www.redbubble.com


----------



## VSntchr (25 January 2018)

Quarterly numbers look good and were enough to bust the recent seller keeping a cap on this one at 140. Intra-day action indicated that this seller moved up at 150 with a bit of volume done there and price being held under for now.
I've taken an early position and will look to add on strength.


----------



## MaxAmini (22 July 2018)

Goldman Sacks has recently put RBL in its buy recommendation with a target of 1.9$. Given their typically conservative estimates, I expect some real win with this over the next year or so.


----------



## Trav. (13 April 2019)

Daily scan picked this one up and I thought that it was promising so jumped in Thursday @ 1.16. To be honest I had never heard of these guys so had to ask my son about them....showing my age here! but his mate uses them and had some small success selling a couple of designs. 

52wk high ~ 1.83 so plenty of upside here






Weekly paints a better picture on the SP recovery and trending up nicely


----------



## greggles (23 October 2019)

Breakout for Redbubble today following the release of a *1Q FY2020 - Business Update* which exceeded expectations.






They are experiencing good revenue and profit growth and have a solid and improving cash position. TeePublic in particular has been experiencing strong growth, especially in the most recent quarter.

It will be interesting to see if RBL can maintain growth in the coming quarter and beyond.


----------



## qldfrog (23 October 2019)

Had to search which shares were boosting both my systems today:
Here it is
Hope this is just a beginning


----------



## barney (23 October 2019)

qldfrog said:


> Had to search which shares were boosting both my systems today




Also noticed this one today … Know very little about it but market action says it should be watched!


----------



## aus_trader (24 October 2019)

barney said:


> Also noticed this one today … Know very little about it but market action says it should be watched!



It's apparently an online marketplace for artists and designers. Looks interesting and from those numbers Greggles posted above it looks to be on a growth path which is probably why the market gave it a lift.



qldfrog said:


> Had to search which shares were boosting both my systems today:
> Here it is
> Hope this is just a beginning




Looks like a few of you system traders are on to this stock, I believe Skate also bought in before the announcement. Well done you guys.


----------



## qldfrog (12 December 2019)

Not so good today with a 50pc fall and i have not checked recently
Disappointed update
Both my systems bought it, my dynamic one sold on monday for a healthy profit, my conservative one is getting hammered today with that code.such is life


----------



## aus_trader (12 December 2019)

qldfrog said:


> Not so good today with a 50pc fall and i have not checked recently
> Disappointed update
> Both my systems bought it, my dynamic one sold on monday for a healthy profit, my conservative one is getting hammered today with that code.such is life




Shshshmokes !

This is when individual stock picking becomes so difficult to stick to. I am glad you had at least one system get you out with a profit. Most trend following systems will be trailing the whole position and when this happens there is not a lot that could be done, other than to take the huge loss I guess


----------



## qldfrog (12 December 2019)

A


aus_trader said:


> Shshshmokes !
> 
> This is when individual stock picking becomes so difficult to stick to. I am glad you had at least one system get you out with a profit. Most trend following systems will be trailing the whole position and when this happens there is not a lot that could be done, other than to take the huge loss I guess



And waiting eow to get out maybe


----------



## peter2 (17 December 2019)

There's something not right with RBL. Their previous update 23 Oct 19, states that everything is going as well as expected. Now less than 2 months later they report poor sales and increased competition. 
Plus stock prices don't get hammered by 43% for slowing sales. They might lose 20%.


----------



## qldfrog (17 December 2019)

peter2 said:


> There's something not right with RBL. Their previous update 23 Oct 19, states that everything is going as well as expected. Now less than 2 months later they report poor sales and increased competition.
> Plus stock prices don't get hammered by 43% for slowing sales. They might lose 20%.
> 
> View attachment 99092



 Fully agree, a quick read of the announcement and it is not that bad figure wise


----------



## frugal.rock (17 December 2019)

peter2 said:


> There's something not right with RBL.



Maybe it's the fact it's a younger stock? It's a longer term yo-yo.
Like, up 100% over a year late 2017-2018, then down 100% again over 2018, then up 100% 2019 and now down again 100% and then 2020...?   
With the current volatile climate, I am not surprised with the rapid decline, I would be surprised if it went back up 100% before Christmas or anything before Q2, 2020 though.
The bubble burst... again.
I don't hold, and haven't so I definitely don't have any psychological aversion on this one.
Just reading the charts.
If it goes back up hard, soon, some clever musicians/ artists have banded together cause they usually struggle along financially in life whilst people enjoy there offerings.
When was the last time you gave to a busker?  
Is anyone on this bandwagon?
Jockey's whip horses to go faster, punters whip stocks for the same purpose. Whip until stiff peaks form...
F.Rock


----------



## barney (17 December 2019)

The chart brings back bad memories 

A long time back my first attempt at day trading turned into a nightmare when I had a very high 5 figure sum on a Stock that did the equivalent of what that did on the 12th Dec …. although RBL only dropped about 40% ("luxury")  … 

Mine dropped 60% 

The good ol' days   Still alive to tell the story though!!


----------



## frugal.rock (17 December 2019)

Nothing like proper knife catching to ensure a bloody mess from cut up hands


----------



## barney (17 December 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> Nothing like proper knife catching to ensure a bloody mess from cut up hands




Knives would have been a walk in the park!

I was using ultra sharp machetes with no handles back then


----------



## frugal.rock (17 December 2019)

I guess the opposite of trying to catch bush knives (machetes) is hatchet throwing!
I caught ARQ and DCN and it ended up bloody.
I am waiting for the opportunity to hatchet throw ARQ. Of course, as I have entered it in the comp, am waiting till January at least.


----------



## barney (17 December 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> I caught ARQ and DCN and it ended up bloody.




Indeed!

They say Buy when blood is on the streets ….. I've helped create that buying opportunity for other Punters more than a couple of times over the years


----------



## Huskar (30 January 2021)

Can't believe this hasn't been talked about since Dec 2019. Has been on a tear due to masks tailwinds but also now with former CEO of SEEK appointed, and an interesting novel business model, seems to be on a decent long-term runway.


----------



## Country Lad (30 January 2021)

It has been spoken about, just not here but in other topics with a few of buying in at some stage, but mainly in members talking about portfolios such as here, here, here.  I was put onto it by an artist friend some time ago and can't sell it now without fear of offending her. 
Probably just too much of a boring consistent improver for comment.


----------



## Miner (22 April 2021)

what a free fall today. Market did not like the report and missing targets.
Could some transparencies be there while going for a hype.
TOmorrow it could be worse after all so called market pundits reader the fine prints.


----------



## darien44 (24 July 2021)

A recent buy. Purchased for about 3.60 per share. Price seems very reasonable after the big recent sell-off. I think this is a tech company with great potential and available at a reasonable price.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 August 2022)

peter2 said:


> There's something not right with RBL. Their previous update 23 Oct 19, states that everything is going as well as expected. Now less than 2 months later they report poor sales and increased competition.
> Plus stock prices don't get hammered *by 43% for slowing sales*. They might lose 20%.



Oh yes they do. At least with Redbubble.

_Redbubble achieves improved operating and financial momentum in 4QFY22_

_(tried to understand the screed, but if this is what happens when things are going well, then please don't let me near if things slow down !!_)


----------



## peter2 (17 August 2022)

Clearly the market thinks there's something's un-investible with *RBL*.
Do the market insiders know something that's not been reported by management?

*RBL* only lost $24.6M this year down from the $31M loss last year.


----------



## galumay (17 August 2022)

I think the market is reacting to exactly whats been reported by management, @peter2.
(they made a $31m profit last year, not a loss.)

RBL has been a serial disappointment for SH's, over promising and under delivering.


----------



## peter2 (17 August 2022)

Whoops, sorry to mislead on the profit/loss. 
I've never traded *RBL* as I've not understood their underlying business (along with the fundamentals ).


----------



## galumay (17 August 2022)

I dont understand it either!!


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 August 2022)

peter2 said:


> Whoops, sorry to mislead on the profit/loss.
> I've never traded *RBL* as I've not understood their underlying business (along with the fundamentals ).



My understanding of it is that they produce a wide range of what in the entertainment industry would be termed merchandise.

That is T-shirts, hats, water bottles, bags, stickers, mouse mats, cups, notebooks and anything else you could possibly print something onto.

Except that what they're printing is on behalf of someone else. That it, an artist uploads their art or photography or whatever and it's then available for customers to purchase in the form of being printed on a T-shirt, mug or whatever.

So they're a middleman of sorts. Someone uploads content, that is artwork, and others can view it and buy it in the form of a printed item.

Personally I can see a market for that but I'm not convinced it's big enough to support a listed company with all the business overheads and so on. It's basically just a printing business after all - someone else produces the artwork, uploads it and customers buy it. All Redbubble does is run the website and physically print and dispatch the items.

Closest thing I could compare it to is, say, YouTube or any online music platform that enables unknown movie makers or bands to make their work available to a larger audience. Nothing stops this Smurf from making a movie and putting it on YouTube. Nothing stops me from producing some art and putting it on Redbubble.

What it's not is a regular printing service. If I had some sort of business or a band and I want my logo printed onto T-shirts or water bottles that I'm going to give out to customers or sell at shows or whatever well then Redbubble isn't really the place for that. There's plenty of small businesses doing that already. Redbubble is the place if I want to sell it to any random person online and have no physical involvement. 

In terms of competitors, realistically they're competing against every other fast fashion retailer along with people selling bags and cups and so on. If the customer doesn't buy a printed T-shirt from Redbubble then they're going to buy one with some other design on it from somewhere else.

That's my understanding of the business after some research but it's definitely *not financial advice* and may well contain unintentional errors or omissions. It's just my understanding of the business.


----------



## aus_trader (18 August 2022)

Great description of the RBL business @Smurf1976 .

I couldn't find anything remotely similar to compare to RBL on the asx. However US market has a similar player Etsy. So I had a look at their share price performance comparison. Looks very similar with the exuberant rise to fame in 2020 and going the other way since...




*PS:* Etsy price chart in orange and Redbubble price chart in blue.


----------



## rcw1 (18 August 2022)

Article on RBL published this evening (18/08/22).  rcw1 is not holding.



			https://www.news.com.au/finance/business/retail/australian-online-retailer-redbubble-suffers-40-per-cent-collapse-in-share-price/news-story/20e0aecf28bcfa2f9f9bf07001cfd0fe
		


Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## aus_trader (2 January 2023)

Picked for 2023 yearly competition.

Share price decline this year has been brutal and I think there is a good chance that it might recover a bit next year. Technically it's sitting near the all-time-low support level as well...


----------

